# New Touch DRO



## scottyp (Jan 23, 2021)

Before and After - Slick setup - Great improvement so far!


----------



## jack620 (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks good. What device are you using for the display?


----------



## scottyp (Jan 24, 2021)

It is a kindle fire because I had one sitting around. Maybe I’ll upgrade to something a little bigger someday.

It is easy to see, has lots of good features, and very responsive to xyz movements.


----------

